# PROGESTERONE



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

*PROGESTERONE

WHAT IS IT?*
Progesterone is a steroid hormone that is involved in the female menstrual cycle, pregnancy and embryogenesis.
Progesterone belongs to the group of hormones called progestagens

*WHERE IS IT PRODUCED?*

Progesterone is produced in the adrenal glands, the ovaries, the brain, and, during pregnancy in the placenta.
At specific times during a woman's menstrual cycle it levels rise and fall which can help detect whether she is ovulating and producing eggs.

*PROGESTERONE AND OVULATION*

A blood test can be performed around day 21 of a womens menstrual cycle which can determine the level of progesterone in the body at that time. Some doctors say that a level of 30 and over determines if ovulation has occurred and others say that a level of over 40 means the woman has ovulated.


----------

